# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Yeni Amerikan Dış Politikası'nın ipuçları!

## bozok

*ünümüzdeki dönemde Amerikan Dış Politikası`nın ipuçları*



*1970`lerin en popüler tartışma konularından, Rockefeller Tekeli`nin kalıntıları olan "7 Kızkardeşler" çok daha güçlü bir şekilde Dünya Ekonomi-Politik arenasına geri mi dönüyor?*


Dünyanın en büyük petrol şirketi *ExxonMobil*`in kendisi kadar büyük başka bir petrol şirketini satın alabileceği konuşuluyor. şirket 147 dolara kadar çıkan petrol fiyatları nedeniyle tarihi kar rekorları kırarak geçtiğimiz yılı sona erdirmişti. Analistlerin yorumlarına göre* ExxonMobil şu anda 40 milyar dolarlık nakitin üzerinde oturuyor.* şirketin elinde 225 milyar dolarlık da geri alınmış hisse senedi var. Bu da en yakın rakibi Shell`in yüzde 60`ını alabilmek için yeterli bir miktar ki bazı analistler böyle bir hamle için muhtemel olduğunu dile getiriyor. 


*`KüüüK şİRKET ALMAZ`* 

ABD`li yatırım bankası Oppenheimer`ın Analisti Fadel Gheit,* `Buradaki hayati soru böyle yapar mı sorusu değil. Ne zaman hangi şirketi satın alacak, soru bu`* diye konuşuyor. Exxon`un Mobil`i satın alma sürecindeki stratejisini de değerlendiren Gheit,* `Exxon`un hedefi muhakkak en büyük petrol şirketlerinden birisi olacak. 1999`da da Exxon kendisine bir ortak ararken küçüklerin değil ülkedeki ikinci büyük şirket Mobil`in kapısını çaldı ve onu satın alma yoluna gitti`* dedi.(Sabah Gazetesi`nden haber) 



*Rockefeller Tekeli ya da Yedi Kızkardeş`in hikayesi* 

Eski bir ilaç satıcısı olan John D. Rockefeller, 1800`lerin son çeyreğinde petrol işine girer ve işlerini inanılmaz bir hızla büyütür. 

1870`e gelindiğinde, rakiplerinin çoğunu gizlice satın almış %27`sine bizzat sahip olduğu, o zamanlar Amerikan Petrolü`nün %10`undan fazlasını üreten *"Standart Oil Company"* adında bir şirket kurmuştur. 

Petrol endüstrisinin *"üreticiler"* ve *"Rafinericiler"* olarak iki büyük gruba ayrıldığı o günlerde,* "Merkezi Rafinericiler Birliği"* Başkanı olan Rockefeller yaptığı manevralar ile sektörde kontrolün tamamen Rafinericilerin elinde geçmesini sağlayarak, 1883`de, kıtanın tamamında tek söz sahibi olan *"Standart Oil Tekeli"*ni oluşturmuştur. 


1885`e gelindiğinde, Standart Oil, pek çok devletten fazla geliri olan, federal ve federe politikacılara düzenli olarak rüşvet dağıtan, gelirinin %70`den fazlasını kıtalararası ticaretten elde eden ve sahip olduğu devasa gelir sayesinde kendi istihbarat teşkilatını kurarak rakipleri, devlet başkanları ve hedef pazarları hakkında bilgi edinen *"Devlet içinde devlet"* haline gelmişti. 


Rakiplerine, hatta gerektiğinde kendi çalışanlarına ve ortaklarına karşı uyguladığı acımasız yöntemlerle tepki çeken tekel oluşumu, ilk darbeyi 1890`da Tekel karşıtı *"Sherman Yasası"* olarak adlandırılan yasa ile almasına rağmen, güçlü nüfuzu sayesinde uzun süre bu yasanın uygulanmasını engelledi. 


Theodore Roosevelt döneminde, 1907`de, özel savcı *Frank Kellogg* Standart Oil`in, o zamanın şartlarında inanılmaz bir rakam olan milyar dolar üzeri karları ile, Sherman Yasası uyarınca tekel oluşturduğuna dair bir rapor hazırladı ve 1911`de Amerikan Yüksek Mahkemesi Standart Oil Tekeli`nin dağıtılmasına karar verdi. 


*"Yedi kızkardeşler",* *üçü Standart Oil`in dağılması sonucu ortaya çıkan 7 büyük petrol şirketi için italyan devlet adamı Enrico* *Mattei**`nin kullandığı ve popülerleşen bir deyimdir.* üzellikle 1980 öncesi dönemde bu 7 şirketin kendi özel istihbarat ağlarını kurdukları, politikacı satın aldıkları, dünyanın her yerinde kendi özel savaşlarını çıkartarak darbeler düzenledikleri kitapların, filmlerin, dergilerin vazgeçilmez konularındandı. 


Söz konusu yedi şirketin zamanla isim değişikleri ve birleşmeleri bile Tekel`in dağıtılmasının ne oranda başarılı olduğu hakkında bize büyük ipuçları veriyor: 


*1.* Standard Oil of New Jersey (Esso): Sonradan Mobil ile birleşerek ExxonMobil adını aldı 

*2.* Royal Dutch SHELL 

*3.* Anglo-Persian Oil Company (şu anda BP olarak tanınıyor) 

*4.* Standard Oil Co. of New York("Socony"). (Sonradan Exxon ile birleşek ExxonMobil oldu)

*5.* Standard Oil of California *("Socal")*. (Sonradan Chevron adını aldı ve Texaco ile birleşerek ChevronTexaco`ya dönüştü. Daha sonra *`Texaco`* ekini terkederek Chevron adını tekrar kullanmaya başladı) 

*6.* Gulf Oil(1985`de büyük oranda Chevron tarafından satın alındı) 

*7.* Texaco (2001`de Chevron ile birleşti) 


Yukarda bahsi geçen satın alma olursa, yani ExxonMobil Shell`i satın alırsa, bu sadece ekonomi alanında değil, dünya politikası alanında da değişiklere yol açacaktır. 

*Bu arada, önemli bir detayı atlamayalım:* Amerikan Council on Foreign Relations ve Trilateral Comission oluşumları Rockefeller ailesinin liderliği ve himayesinde yaşayan oluşumlardır. 


Türkiye`de *masonluğun ikiye ayrılmasında* pay sahibi en büyük iki aktörün, o dönemin başbakanı Süleyman Demirel ile bu şirketlerden birinin Türkiye Tepe Yöneticisi olduğunu da eklersek, resim biraz daha netleşir. 


Sadece petrol fiyatında yaşanan büyük düşüşün bile, başta Rusya olmak üzre pek çok ülkenin sesini kısmaya yetmesi göz önünde bulundurulduğunda, *"enerji"*nin yeni dönemde Amerikan dış politikasının sac ayaklarından birini oluşturacağını varsayabileceğimizi düşünüyoruz. 


Amerika ilginç bir yapı. Bizde Merhum Turgut üzal`ın *"İki buçuk parti"* söylemi ile popülarize edilen, iki güçlü partinin egemenliğinde bir siyasal sisteme sahip. 

*Cumhuriyetçiler:* Dünya genelinde Amerika`nın hegemonik bir güç olmasını savunan, şiddete başvurmaktan asla çekinmeyen, ekonomik refahtan çok *"Amerikan Hegemonyası"*nı önceleyen, politik anlamda *"Amerikan Ulusalcıları"* olarak da vülgarize edilebilecek siyasal parti. Bu siyasal akımın ekonomik destekçileri arasında silah sanayii ve petrol endüstrisi dikkat çeker. Ekonomik destekçileri, uluslararası alanda iş yapsa da, *"ünce Amerikalıyız"* anlayışını güden şirketlerdir. 


*Demokratlar:* Daha içe kapanmacı,* "ünce Amerikan Halkı`nın ekonomik refahı"* diyen,* "demokratik"* anlayışı öne çıkartan siyasal parti. Genelde, ancak barış zamanında, belirli bir refah düzeyine ulaşıldıktan sonra para kazanabilen, bilgi işlem ve finans sektöründeki ekonomik yapılar tarafından desteklenirler. Bu tip şirketler, genelde,* "Rusya`da* *Rus**, Fransa`da Fransız, Amerika`da Amerikalıyız"* anlayışında olan çok uluslu yapılardır. Zira, gelirlerinin asıl sebebi, iş yaptıkları ülkelerdeki refah ve demokrasi düzeyinin yüksek oluşudur. 


Demokratların siyasi iktidarı elinde bulundurduğu fakat, demokrat bir yaşam tarzı ve refah sayesinde para kazanan bilişim ve finans şirketlerinin aksine, kargaşa, savaş ve darbe meraklısı petrol ve silah şirketlerinin başını çektiği ekonomik elitin güdümündeki bir Amerika ile önümüzdeki dönemde Dünya nasıl bir hal alacak? Bush Yönetimi döneminde ekonomik anlamda semirtilen bu devasa tekellerin politik etkileri nelere yol açacak? Kendi içinde demokrat mesajlar ve imgelerle halkını uyutan Amerika, nerelerde hangi halkları birbirine kırdırmaya devam edecek? 

tumgazeteler.com olarak, önümüzdeki dönemde Amerikan Politikası`nın alacağı şekle ilişkin ipuçlarının izini sürerek sizlere bildirmeye devam edeceğiz. 



*Not: Yazı İsmail Kizir`e aittir. Tumgazeteler.com / 07.01.2009*

----------

